# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Maio 2013



## Geiras (1 Mai 2013 às 00:02)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Z13 (1 Mai 2013 às 08:59)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Abril 2013*



Dan disse:


> Tarde chuvosa por aqui, com 8ºC neste momento.
> 
> Durante a noite e madrugada nevou com acumulação aos 900m. Ao final da manhã ainda havia bastante neve na serra da Nogueira.



Que belas imagens da nossa Nogueira no ultimo dia de Abril,


----------



## Dan (1 Mai 2013 às 10:46)

Bom dia

Céu nublado e 8,9ºC por aqui. Mínima de 3,7ºC.


----------



## Serrano (1 Mai 2013 às 12:26)

Alguma nebulosidade no Sarzedo, com uma temperatura de 12.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mai 2013 às 15:18)

Boa tarde.

Bom feriado ...por aqui mais um dia com muitas nuvens,depois de uma manhã de céu limpo,a temperatura de hoje vai subindo ,com 17.2ºC e vento muito fraco.


----------



## Dan (1 Mai 2013 às 15:28)

Chuva moderada e 13ºC por agora.


----------



## jonyyy (1 Mai 2013 às 17:40)

Boas

Bom feriado a todos
Por aqui dia bem agradável, céu pouco nublado, sem vento e com 13ºC


----------



## joselamego (1 Mai 2013 às 19:04)

Boas,
aqui por Lamego dia com abertas e mais sol
temperatura máxima - 16
mínima de 4


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mai 2013 às 20:03)

Boas,depois de uma tarde com muitas nuvens,agora passou a pouco nublado e vento muito fraco,com 16.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.4ºC / 19.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mai 2013 às 21:56)

Tudo calmo ...com 12.3ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Mai 2013 às 09:13)

Bom dia, mínima de *3.0ºC*, sol 

*Temp. 16.9ºC
HR 47%
Pressão 1018 hPa
Vento 0.7 km/h de N*


----------



## joselamego (2 Mai 2013 às 12:18)

Bons dias,
Por Lamego dia de sol. 
Mínima de 5
Máxima deve andar pelos 19/20 graus
Atual - 16


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mai 2013 às 14:28)

Boas tardes .

Hoje já promete ser mais quentinho ,a manhã foi de céu limpinho...agora com algumas nuvens a vaguear ,com 20.5ºC e vento muito fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mai 2013 às 18:51)

Boas,pelo fim de tarde...mais nuvens e sem sol ,com 20.2ºC e nada se mexe .

Dados de hoje 10.2ºC / 22.6ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Mai 2013 às 21:03)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu limpo e ja quentinho, tornando-se nublado durante a tarde, pela aquelas nuvens simpaticas de verao... nao houve vento... 

temperaturas: 10.9ºC »» 25.6ºC

atuais: 

ceu nublado, sem vento e sigo com 16.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mai 2013 às 22:25)

Boas,tudo calmo pela zona ....com 16.5ºC e sem nada a mexer .


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Mai 2013 às 06:45)

Bom dia, céu pouco nublado

*Temp. 4.4ºC
HR 94%
Pressão 1018 hPa
Vento nulo*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mai 2013 às 10:49)

Bom dia .

Mais um dia prometido para ser quentinho ,hoje dão 22.0ºC para a zona,mas acho que ser mais ,céu limpinho e vento fraco,com 18.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mai 2013 às 11:55)

Boas,o penico do IPMA que fica ligeiramente aqui ao lado,diz que marcou 0.2mm e com aguaceiros  entre as 10/11h,hora com um céu limpinho,não sei onde foram ver desta pontuação ,com 20.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mai 2013 às 13:24)

Boas,hora já com nuvens espalhadas pela zona ,o ambiente vai aquecendo,com 21.5ºC e vento fraco de E.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mai 2013 às 19:18)

Boas,pela zona a tarde foi de nuvens e sol e ambiente já quente,com 21.4ºC e ainda algumas nuvens.

Dados de hoje 12.6ºC / 24.0ºC.


----------



## jonyyy (3 Mai 2013 às 20:43)

Boas

Ceu praticamente limpo por aqui e com 15ºC a momentos
Hoje o dia já aqueceu um bocadito com mínima de 8ºC e máxima de 16ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mai 2013 às 21:32)

Boas,tudo calmo e ainda alguns restos de nuvens,com 18.6ºC.


----------



## Z13 (4 Mai 2013 às 11:46)

Bom dia

Por Bragança céu limpo e *18,7ºC*. Hoje o dia promete uma bela amplitude térmica! 

A mínima foi de apenas *3,9ºC*


----------



## invent (4 Mai 2013 às 13:44)

Está um belo dia, vento ligeiro, algumas nuvens com 26ºC.


----------



## Z13 (4 Mai 2013 às 15:56)

*22,5ºC* por aqui!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mai 2013 às 17:08)

Boas .

Voltamos ao tempo dos calções e manga curta ,é como se anda bem pelo meu quintal ,hora mais um dia céu limpo pela manhã e nuvens pela tarde ,com 25.3ºC.


----------



## Serrano (4 Mai 2013 às 21:22)

Noite agradável no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 15ºC.


----------



## joselamego (4 Mai 2013 às 22:21)

Dia cheio de sol aqui por Lamego.
Apenas algumas nuvens durante a tarde
Temperatura mínima de 9
máxima a roçar os 24


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mai 2013 às 23:44)

Boas,fim de tarde quente e noite calma ,com 16.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.5ºC / 26.2ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Mai 2013 às 01:27)

Os indivíduos do IPMA, esqueceram-se de atualizar o radar. Desde as 22h, que não há atualização...


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Mai 2013 às 11:17)

Bom dia, céu pouco nublado

*Temp. 23.5ºC
HR 29%
Pressão 1023 hPa
Vento 1.4 km/h de NE*


----------



## Serrano (5 Mai 2013 às 17:30)

20ºC no Sarzedo, com algumas nuvens.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mai 2013 às 18:58)

Boas ,mais um dia de céu limpo pela manhã e nuvens pela tarde,logo pela manhã ambiente na rua quente ,com 23.8ºC e uma ligeira brisa de WNW.

Dados de hoje 12.3ºC / 26.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mai 2013 às 22:23)

Boas,esta noite já vai correndo uma brisa de WNW...sabe bem ,com 16.7ºC.


----------



## Paulo H (6 Mai 2013 às 15:25)

Tem caído uns pingos desde as 13H30!

Cheira a terra molhada


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mai 2013 às 18:50)

Boas,hoje já se voltou tudo ao contrário ...ainda bem,gosto mais dos dias de hoje ,pela manhã ainda houve algum sol mal passado,para ficar muito nublado e como foi dito pelo colega aqui do lado,uma tarde de pingos que até por vezes molhava a estrada,ambiente na rua bem bom,tudo calmo e os passarinhos a cantar ,com 18.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.0ºC / 21.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mai 2013 às 11:33)

Bom dia .

Desertaram todos por estas bandas ,dia de nuvens altas ainda a deixar passar algum sol,quando aparece é quentinho ,com 21.8ºC e o ambiente na rua sente-se abafado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mai 2013 às 18:50)

Boas,a tarde já foi de céu muito nublado e sem sol e continua ,com 21.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.5ºC / 23.2ºC.


----------



## jonyyy (7 Mai 2013 às 20:15)

Boas 

Dia encoberto por aqui, com algum vento e temperaturas entre os 10ºC e os 16ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Mai 2013 às 06:19)

Bom dia, ontem ainda pingou e na noite anterior  *2.5 mm* 

*Temp. 13.0ºC
HR 91%
Pressão 1018 hPa
Vento nulo*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mai 2013 às 12:11)

Bom dia .

Mais um dia de nuvens e por vezes com algum sol mal passado ,com 21.4ºC e vento fraco de SWW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mai 2013 às 14:02)

Boas,o céu continua nublado,com a temperatura mais alta o ambiente na rua a sentir-se abafado,com 22.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mai 2013 às 15:24)

Boas,as nuvens altas passaram a nuvens baixas,o ambiente na rua não tão abafado,com 22.4ºC a descer.


----------



## jonyyy (8 Mai 2013 às 20:12)

Boas

Dia novamente encoberto por aqui, com alguma chuva e nevoeiro na parte da manha, e  temperaturas entre os 10ºC e os 14ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Mai 2013 às 20:13)

Boas, hoje ainda  sem grande significado 

*Temp. 17.8ºC
HR 78%
Pressão 1018 hPa
Vento nulo*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mai 2013 às 20:27)

Boas,tarde muita nublada por nuvens baixas,ainda muitas nuvens ,agora altas e com boas abertas,com 19.2ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 15.4ºC / 23.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mai 2013 às 21:42)

Boas,meio nublado e vento fraco,com 17.6ºC.


----------



## Z13 (8 Mai 2013 às 21:44)

Boa noite,

primeiros pingos e *14,1ºC*

Extremos do dia: *9,8ºC @ 18,5ºC*


----------



## Z13 (9 Mai 2013 às 10:21)

Bom dia!

Chuva, moderada e certinha, com *11,6ºC*.

A mínima foi de 10,6ºC e até agora foram recolhidos *4,3mm*


----------



## Paulo H (9 Mai 2013 às 11:07)

Chuvisca desde as 10h em castelo branco. Ambiente bem mais fresco que ontem!  bom para os peregrinos a fátima, pois relataram-me que também chuviscava em cernache (sertã).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mai 2013 às 12:07)

Bom dia .

O dia de hoje ainda melhor que anteriores ...fresquinho e já chuviscou,é cá dos meus ,como disse o Paulo H,céu muito nublado por nuvens baixas e brisa,com 16.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mai 2013 às 14:10)

Boas,por aqui continua o céu muito nublado e algum vento de SW,com uns jeitosos 18.1ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mai 2013 às 19:08)

Boas,a meio da tarde o sol apareceu por entre as nuvens e continua,com 19.0ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 13.8ºC / 21.6ºC.


----------



## jonyyy (9 Mai 2013 às 20:08)

Boas

Por aqui foi uma manha de chuva, por vezes moderada e nevoeiro, agora pelo final da tarde ainda vieram uns bons raios de sol. A temperatura é que não passou do mesmo, todo o dia entre os 11ºC e os 12ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Mai 2013 às 20:48)

Máxima de 24,6 ºC.

Dia de céu muito nublado e sensação de abafado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mai 2013 às 21:19)

Boas,por aqui o céu já passou a limpo com boa descida,com 15.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mai 2013 às 11:24)

Bom dia .

Hoje já está prometido...foram-se as nuvens chega o quentinho ,com 21.3ºC.


----------



## Z13 (10 Mai 2013 às 12:28)

Por Bragança também "já aquece"!

*18,5ºC*, depois de uma mínima de 5,4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mai 2013 às 13:16)

Boas,chega algumas nuvens soltas e o quentinho,com 23.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mai 2013 às 14:04)

Nuvens soltas e ficando lá caliente ,com 24.7ºC.


----------



## jonyyy (10 Mai 2013 às 19:14)

Dia de sol e algumas nuvens por aqui com temperaturas a variar entre os 8ºC e os 17ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mai 2013 às 21:09)

Boas,o céu passou a limpo com uma ligeira brisa,tarde quentinha ,com 17.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 11.5ºC / 26.5ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Mai 2013 às 14:29)

Boas
estou em gouveia desde terca feira, tive um problema com o meu cartao de tlm, so ontem ficou resolvido... 
ontem o dia foi de ceu pouco nublado e sem vento... as temperaturas andaram entre os 10Â°C e os 20
Â°C... nestes dias...


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Mai 2013 às 14:30)

Hoje a manha foi de ceu limpo, sem vento e sigo com 20.7Â°C...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mai 2013 às 14:56)

Boa tarde .

Muito sol e quente com algumas nuvens altas sem incomodar o sol  ,com 24.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mai 2013 às 16:41)

Céu já totalmente limpinho e quentinho ,com 25.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mai 2013 às 19:30)

Boas,tarde quentinha e continua,com 23.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.3ºC / 26.7ºC .


----------



## panda (11 Mai 2013 às 19:51)

Dados de hoje 8.8ºC / 25.3ºC
Temperatura actual 20.4ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Mai 2013 às 21:00)

Por gouveia a tarde foi de ceu limpo com algum vento... 
temperaturas:
7.5C minima
21.9C maxima

atualmente ceu limpo agora sem vento e sigo com 15.0C


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Mai 2013 às 09:55)

Bom dia, mínima de *3.6ºC* 

*Temp. 20.6ºC
HR 45%
Pressão 1022 hPa
Vento 1.4 km/h de S*


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Mai 2013 às 16:27)

Por gouveia o dia esta a ser quentinho, com vento fraco... temperatura de 23.3C.
7.8C foi a minima desta manha...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mai 2013 às 18:12)

Boa tarde .

Hoje já aqueceu mais um bocadinho ,céu limpo com um sol ,com 27.0ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## MSantos (12 Mai 2013 às 18:58)

Boa tarde!

Tarde de sol em Bragança, por agora 21.6ºC na estação da ESA-IPB


----------



## Serrano (12 Mai 2013 às 19:38)

21.7ºC no Sarzedo e brilha o sol...


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Mai 2013 às 19:54)

Boas, neste momento *24.3ºC* e vento de *W* a *5.0km/h*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mai 2013 às 20:38)

Boas,tudo calmo ...nada se mexe ,lá fora ainda com uma temperatura tropical,com 23.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.7ºC / 27.7ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mai 2013 às 21:48)

Já com algum vento de NNE e ainda 21.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mai 2013 às 11:39)

Bom dia .

Mais um dia para o aquecimento ...alto lá!Para os próximos dias já vão ser dias cá dos meus,fresquinho ,com 24.2ºC e algum vento de NEE.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mai 2013 às 14:03)

Boas,começo de tarde quentinha ,o vento foi almoçar ,com 26.8ºC.

No horizonte e em volta ,algumas nuvens.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mai 2013 às 16:24)

Boas,mais nuvens e ,com 28.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mai 2013 às 19:41)

Boas,que tarde mais ,por pouco não fez tocar a campainha ,algumas nuvens mais a sul e ambiente ainda abafado,com 26.5ºC e nada se mexe .

Dados de hoje 16.5ºC / 29.6ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Mai 2013 às 20:45)

boas

ja estou desde ontem em santa comba, hoje o dia foi quente com vento fraco. 

temperaturas: 

11.4ºC  »»  28.2ºC

actuais: ceu pouco nublado sem vento e sigo com 21.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mai 2013 às 21:25)

Tudo calmo já com ligeira brisa de NW,com 21.7ºC.


----------



## jonyyy (13 Mai 2013 às 22:53)

Boas

Por aqui foi um Dia de sol bem quentinho mínima de 10ºC e Máxima de 21.5ªC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mai 2013 às 14:12)

Boas tardes .

Depois de uma manhã limpa e com as nuvens já a crescerem em volta da zona ,a norte da cidade neste momento e não muito longe,as primeiras do dia,já faz soar a trovoada e fazer muito barulho ,com 27.7ºC .


----------



## Lightning (14 Mai 2013 às 14:22)

Interessantes imagens de reflectividade e intensidade da precipitação... 

Mas vamos ter que emigrar para Espanha para fazer registos dignos de si.


----------



## david 6 (14 Mai 2013 às 14:26)

ali pos lados de castelo branco parece estar uma celula de tons vermelhos, não é preciso ir a espanha


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mai 2013 às 14:40)

Desta vez passou a norte da cidade,a caminho da espanha não sei se chegou apanhar ...nalguma parte da cidade,neste momento muita sombra e ajudou o ar a ficar mais fresco,com 24.0ºC .


----------



## david 6 (14 Mai 2013 às 14:51)

estou prai a 200km de castelo branco e cá do fundo vejo isto lá no horizonte para esses lados

não sei porque nao dá para mandar para o forum vai assim:
http://tinypic.com/r/amwa34/5


----------



## david 6 (14 Mai 2013 às 15:03)

desculpem o double post mas esta foto está melhor


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mai 2013 às 15:27)

Boas ,já limpou tudo...nuvens só para o interior da PI,ambiente novamente em aquecimento ,o vento a ficar moderado de WNW,com 26.9ºC .


----------



## invent (14 Mai 2013 às 16:15)

Boas tardes, bem, ontem por Viseu tivemos o dia mais quente deste ano, as máximas rondaram os 29ºC.

De momento por Penalva do Castelo estão uns agradáveis 24ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mai 2013 às 17:07)

Boas,as nuvens já fugiram todas,agora é o vento que está a dar nas vistas...pelo menos vai refrescando ,com 23.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 11.7ºC / 27.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mai 2013 às 18:17)

Boas,bons ventos que chegaram...o ar quente já foi todo varrido,os proximos dias vão ser cá dos meus ,fresquinhos ,com 21.2ºC.


----------



## joselamego (14 Mai 2013 às 18:59)

Aqui por Lamego, de manhã céu azul, com mínima de 12.
Durante a tarde muito vento e temperatura máxima de 22.5 graus.
Atual - 17
Já se nota a vir nuvens e a mudança no ar... sente-se o ar mais fresco a entrar


----------



## MSantos (14 Mai 2013 às 19:17)

Boas!

Manhã e início de tarde com poucas nuvens em Bragança e temperatura agradável, no entanto partir do meio da tarde notou-se perfeitamente o tempo a mudar, o céu foi ficando mais nublado e o vento aumentou de intensidade, notou-se também uma diminuição da temperatura.

Por agora 16.4ºC na estação da ESA-IPB.


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Mai 2013 às 20:36)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu encoberto ate ao meio dia, depois disso o ceu esteve gerlamente nublado e com o vento a soprar moderado ao meio da tarde.

temperaturas:  12.0ºC » 20.4ºC 

atuais: ceu nublado, vento agra fraco e sigo com 14.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mai 2013 às 20:53)

Boas,este vento já deu para arejar a casa,agora mais calmo e ambiente na rua bem melhor,com 14.1ºc que é a miníma do dia .


----------



## jonyyy (14 Mai 2013 às 22:08)

Boas

Por aqui a manha foi bem agradável com sol e  temperatura a subir até aos  19ºC, que foi a Máxima do dia. Pela tarde apareceram cúmulos com algum desenvolvimento mas sem precipitação, aumentou a velocidade do vento e a temperatura desceu consideravelmente, a momentos estava nos 9ºC


----------



## panda (14 Mai 2013 às 22:11)

temperatura já em descida, actual 12.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mai 2013 às 12:11)

Bom dia .

Por cá novamente o fresquinho instalado ...haja sol,chuva e fresco ,durante a noite passou por aqui a chuva,dei 2.8mm,neste momento muitas nuvens e por vezes sol com uma temperatura de nos fazer andar mais leve ,com 15.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mai 2013 às 15:31)

Boas,tudo calmo no vento,nuvens e sol,com 18.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mai 2013 às 18:21)

Boas,por aqui o céu vai ficando limpo,o vento voltou a moderado,com 17.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 9.7ºC / 20.3ºC e 2.8mm.


----------



## jonyyy (15 Mai 2013 às 19:31)

Boas

Dia fresquito por aqui, de manha com alguma chuva, nevoeiro e vento de NO, pela tarde abriu o sol e a temperatura recuperou um pouco. Mínima(até ao momento) de 6ºC e máxima de 13ºC. por agora 10.5ºC e a descer


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Mai 2013 às 20:45)

Boas
por aquj o dia foi de alguma chuva de madrugada, mas o ceu esteve geralmente nublado... o vento é que andou bruto, soprou moderado a forte durante todo o dia, apenas agora pdreçe estar a acalmar.,
temperaturas:
 11.1C minima
20.2C maxima

atuais: ceu pouco nublado, mas com umas nuvens jeitosas na estrela, vento agora mais calmo 25kmh segundo o accuweather, e sigo com 13.0C...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mai 2013 às 22:03)

Boas,céu limpo e noite fresquinha ,com 11.2ºC.


----------



## panda (15 Mai 2013 às 22:04)

Temperatura actual 12.9ºC
 acumulada hoje 1.2mm


----------



## MSantos (16 Mai 2013 às 11:12)

Bom dia! 

Manhã fresca e o nebulosa em Bragança, por agora 8.5ºC na estação da ESA-IPB.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mai 2013 às 14:26)

Boas tardes.

Continua o tempo rijo ,muito nublado e o vento moderado,com 15.3ºC...tá bom .


----------



## MSantos (16 Mai 2013 às 16:49)

Boa tarde!

Inicio de tarde com aguaceiros fracos aqui em Bragança, por agora 9.0ºC na estação da ESA-IPB.

Segundo me contaram à pouco caiam uns flocos no cume da Serra da Nogueira (1318m), com 2ºC medidos no termómetro do carro.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mai 2013 às 16:53)

Boas,já houve os primeiros aguaceiros do dia ...com a pressa chegaram,com a pressa abalaram ,muito nublado e vento moderado,com 13.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mai 2013 às 17:49)

Boas,desta vez foi mais forte ,com 11.2ºC.


----------



## jonyyy (16 Mai 2013 às 19:09)

Boas

Dia encoberto e bem fresco por aqui, com alguns aguaceiros fracos a partir do meio da tarde, e com muito vento de NO. Temperatura mínima de 2ºC e máxima de 8ºC. Por agora 5ºC e com tendência a descer.


----------



## Norther (16 Mai 2013 às 19:33)

por aqui muito nublado com a ocorrência de aguaceiros, deram-me a informação que neva na Torre desde meio dia.


----------



## Serra do Açor (16 Mai 2013 às 20:40)

Boa noite , hoje pela serra a temperatura nos 7º com o vento  a fazer baixar bastante a sensação termica , sigo com 9.2º.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mai 2013 às 20:50)

Boas,nublado e vento mais calmo ,com 10.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.4ºC / 16.1ºC.


----------



## AnDré (16 Mai 2013 às 21:06)

Na serra da Estrela as estradas ainda não estão cortadas, mas já há avisos de neve no piso:


----------



## panda (16 Mai 2013 às 22:10)

fraca acumulados até ao momento 2.7mm
Temperatura actual 8.4ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Mai 2013 às 00:42)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu encoberto, com aguaceiros desde o meio da tarde. 
o vento soprou fraco a moderado durante todo o dia... 

temperaturas: 7.9ºC » 18.3ºC

atuais: 

céu encoberto, mas não chove no momento, agora sem vento e sigo com 9.2ºC


----------



## Gerofil (17 Mai 2013 às 00:56)

Só para lembrar outro Maio recente:

 Nevada em Maio (Serra da Nogueira) - 2010

E no ano passado nevou a 21 de Maio na Serra da Estrela:

 Serra da Estrela: Queda de neve


----------



## AnDré (17 Mai 2013 às 06:20)

Na aldeia da Gralheira (1100m), Montemuro, o cenário actual é o seguinte:







Os acessos à Torre, na serra da Estrela, mantém-se cortados devido à neve.


----------



## Norther (17 Mai 2013 às 09:02)

noite de aguaceiros, acumulação na zona ronda os 3,5mm e acesso a Torre desde Piornos e Lagoa Comprida fechados.


----------



## Norther (17 Mai 2013 às 09:28)

Lagoa Comprida hoje de manhã  ronda uma acumulação na casa dos 5 cm


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Mai 2013 às 09:45)

*Neve cai em Montalegre*


> Um nevão está hoje de manhã a cair no concelho de Montalegre, em plena primavera, sem causar ainda cortes de estradas ou fecho de serviços, disse à agência Lusa o comandante dos bombeiros locais.
> 
> "Esteve a nevar durante a noite e continua a nevar com intensidade, mas não há registos de problemas rodoviários", adiantou David Teixeira.
> 
> ...


----------



## AnDré (17 Mai 2013 às 10:32)

AnDré disse:


> Na aldeia da Gralheira (1100m), Montemuro, o cenário actual é o seguinte:



Uma hora depois o cenário era o seguinte:






Créditos de Vitor Francisco.


----------



## Norther (17 Mai 2013 às 10:56)

Lagoa Comprida


----------



## Norther (17 Mai 2013 às 11:12)

Penhas da Saúde, foto do meu amigo David Timoteo


----------



## Norther (17 Mai 2013 às 11:19)

Video da queda de neve na Serra da Estrela 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=555747561135002


----------



## joselamego (17 Mai 2013 às 12:37)

Bom dia a todos,
dia frio e com aguaceiros.
Temperatura mínima em Lamego de 4
Atual - 10
Agora estão algumas abertas.
No concelho de Lamego há neve em Bigorne.
Nas terras altas do norte e centro existe alguma neve, sobretudo a partir dos 1000 metros.


----------



## panda (17 Mai 2013 às 14:47)

Céu nublado 
 acumulada 6.7mm
Temperatura actual 10.2ºC
Temperatura mínima desta madrugada 5.9ºC


----------



## MSantos (17 Mai 2013 às 14:51)

Boa tarde!

Tarde fria para a altura do ano e marcada por constantes aguaceiros aqui no Nordestee. 

Por agora apenas 7.9ºC aos 700m de altitude, valerá a pena uma visita à Serra?


----------



## boneli (17 Mai 2013 às 15:15)

MSantos disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Tarde fria para a altura do ano e marcada por constantes aguaceiros aqui no Nordestee.
> 
> Por agora apenas 7.9ºC aos 700m de altitude, valerá a pena uma visita à Serra?



Temperatura alta...talvez mais logo!!! E se fores traz daquelas fotos que já nos habituaste...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mai 2013 às 15:52)

Boas tardes .

Que maravilha de tempo ...há meses e anos assim,nada de anormal,madrugada e manhã de chuvinha...que jeito fez ,muitas nuvens com descargas  de vez em quando e dizem que está ,com 12.6ºC.


----------



## ACalado (17 Mai 2013 às 16:18)

Tempo doido este  neste momento cai algum granizo na Covilhã com 8.9ºc, já levo acumulação de 13.8mm.


----------



## Dan (17 Mai 2013 às 17:32)

Esta tarde na serra da Nogueira.


----------



## bartotaveira (17 Mai 2013 às 17:44)

Serra da Padrela esta manhã a cerca de 1050m.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Mai 2013 às 18:22)

Grande estoiro, até ao momento foi a descarga eléctrica mais potente(em terra) deste ano.

*- 307.6 kAmp * 






Localização exacta


----------



## jonyyy (17 Mai 2013 às 19:08)

Boas

Por aqui hoje foi um dia rico, é que teve de tudo neve, granizo, chuva, vento forte, e sol eheheh com umas belas temperaturas para um 17 de Maio, Mínima(até ao momento) de 2.5ºC e máxima de 6ºC. 
Neste momento 4ºC e chuvisca.


----------



## bartotaveira (17 Mai 2013 às 19:19)

jonas_87 disse:


> Grande estoiro, até ao momento foi a descarga eléctrica mais potente(em terra) deste ano.
> 
> *- 307.6 kAmp *
> 
> ...





Eu ouvi esse estoiro, a apenas 7km de minha casa...


----------



## joselamego (17 Mai 2013 às 19:42)

Aqui por Lamego, dia frio, máxima de 10
temperatura atual - 6
chove e está um ar frio
Durante a tarde ainda veio um aguaceiro com granizo e abertas


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mai 2013 às 19:48)

Boas,muitas nuvens e algum sol,ambiente na rua vai refrescando,com 10.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 6.5ºC / 14.2ºC e 7.6mm.


----------



## MSantos (17 Mai 2013 às 19:55)

Dan disse:


> Esta tarde na serra da Nogueira.



Boas fotos Dan! Também estive na Serra Nogueira hoje à tarde, vou analisar as fotos que fiz e ver se alguma merece ser publicada.


----------



## MSantos (17 Mai 2013 às 21:06)

Hoje durante a tarde desloquei-me ao cume da Serra da Nogueira, nevava por lá.


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Mai 2013 às 21:07)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de aguaceiros com vento moderado. 

atualmente não chove, céu muito nublado vento fraco (23km de WSW segundo o acuuweather)... sigo com 11ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mai 2013 às 21:24)

Boas,céu ainda com algumas nuvens e vento mais fraco e ,com 8.7ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Mai 2013 às 21:35)

Às 20h00:






Fonte: Sat24.com


----------



## jpc (17 Mai 2013 às 22:29)

Boa noite,
Chuva muito forte em Viseu...
Cumprimentos
                     jpc


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mai 2013 às 23:32)

Boas,céu com poucas nuvens e com 6.8ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (18 Mai 2013 às 10:43)

Boas, por aqui céu muito nublado sem  com *12.1ºC*


----------



## Rui Ferreira (18 Mai 2013 às 14:37)

Alguém tem informação se existe neve no Larouco e que seja acessível de 4x4?

É que estou a pensar dar lá um salto amanhã caso ainda haja alguma para levar o meu filhote à neve.

Cumps


----------



## Serrano (18 Mai 2013 às 15:00)

10.2ºC no Sarzedo e está a ameaçar trovoada...


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Mai 2013 às 15:25)

Só aqui é que não pára nenhuma célula. Também se vier dispenso o granizo.


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Mai 2013 às 19:40)

Fraco ano de trovoadas por aqui, contabilizo 3 ocorrências sendo que 2 delas foram fracas.


----------



## joselamego (18 Mai 2013 às 20:03)

Boas,
hoje por Lamego dia de aguaceiros e por vezes intensos.Dia frio
Ainda veio granizo o que é mau para as culturas.
Temperatura máxima de 11
mínima de 4


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Mai 2013 às 20:22)

Boas,mais um dia de muitas nuvens que deitaram pouco sumo com o vento moderado,com 10.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 6.5ºC / 16.1ºC e 0.4mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Mai 2013 às 22:29)

Boas,céu pouco nublado e vento mais calmo ,com 8.5ºC.


----------



## Dan (19 Mai 2013 às 11:59)

A Sanábria esta manhã.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Mai 2013 às 12:36)

Ontem a estação RUEMA de Manteigas teve um acumulado de *52,5 mm*.
Grande destaque comparativamente com as restantes estações do país.






Fonte:http://www.ipma.pt/pt/agrometeorologia/mapas/diario/index.jsp?page=dpt_co.xml


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Mai 2013 às 14:17)

Boas, céu muito nublado com alguns aguaceiros

*Temp. 13.6ºC
HR 56%
Pressão 1019 hPa
Vento 3.6 km/h de WSW
Precipitação 2.5 mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mai 2013 às 16:57)

Boas,hoje as nuvens mais activas ,o ambiente atirar para o fresquote,com 12.0ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Mai 2013 às 17:37)

Chuva forte acompanhada de granizo, vento moderado, sem sinal de trovoada!


----------



## Marco_mb (19 Mai 2013 às 17:55)

Em Proença-a-Nova por volta das 14h40, trovoada acompanhada com forte queda de granizo. Deixo o link para o video no dropbox.

http://db.tt/rtLG4Dt2


----------



## Serrano (19 Mai 2013 às 19:30)

Alguns aguaceiros fracos no Sarzedo, com uma temperatura de 9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mai 2013 às 21:19)

Boas,céu ainda com algumas nuvens e ventinho fresco,com 9.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 5.0ºC / 16.2ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## AnDré (20 Mai 2013 às 01:02)

São imagens deste domingo, na Serra da Estrela.

















Fonte: K2 Snowboarding Portugal - Rutilva (facebook)


----------



## AnDré (20 Mai 2013 às 11:49)

Esta foi mais uma noite de geada em muitos lugares do interior.

A EMA de Carrazêda de Ansiães andou parte da noite entre os 0 e os 2ºC.


----------



## PedroAfonso (20 Mai 2013 às 15:11)

Certamente que daqui nada sairá,  mas em Ponte de Sôr o cenário é mais negro que noutros pontos do interior.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mai 2013 às 19:18)

Boas,hoje já houve céu limpo ,logo pela manhã,durante a tarde já houve aguaceiros e subida de temperatura,neste momento ainda muitas nuvens e sol,com 16.0ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 4.4ºC / 19.0ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Mai 2013 às 21:26)

boas

por aqui o dia foi fresco da parte da manha, com neblina que levantou por volta das 10h... depois disso o céu esteve geralmente nublado, com algumas formações interessantes.... o vento soprou fraco. 

temperaturas: 

5.4ºC de minima
21.5ºC máxima

atuais: céu limpo sem vento e sigo com 13.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mai 2013 às 21:34)

Boas,o céu vai ficando e vento fraco,com 13.3ºC.


----------



## jonyyy (20 Mai 2013 às 22:38)

Boas

Por aqui o dia amanheceu fresco e com muita nebulosidade de tipo baixo, depois limpou, e pela tarde cresceram algumas nuvens de evolução, mas sem consequências Temperatura mínima de 2ºC e máxima a rondar os 13ºC

Por agora céu praticamente limpo e 8.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Mai 2013 às 20:23)

Boas,mais um dia de céu limpo logo pela manhã e muitas nuvens pela tarde,hoje não houve pinga ,mais uma pequena subida de temperatura,neste momento sol a poente e muito escuro a nascente ,com 18.7ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 10.1ºC / 22.5ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Mai 2013 às 20:32)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo apesar da neblina que levantou por volta das 10h. 
o vento soprou fraco durante a tarde. 

atuais: 

ceu pouco nublados, sem vento e sigo com 16.0ºC


----------



## jonyyy (21 Mai 2013 às 21:04)

Boas

Tarde com algumas nuvens por aqui, ainda se produziram alguns aguaceiros, mas muito fracos temperatura subiu, e hoje a máxima já foi de 15ºC. mínima de 6ºC


----------



## Z13 (22 Mai 2013 às 10:00)

Bom dia, céu limpo por Bragança e *14,8ºC*

Mínima de 4,8ºC esta manhã.


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Mai 2013 às 22:01)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de sol, com o ceu limpo, tornando-se nublado por nuvens altas. 
o vento soprou fraco a moderado ao meio da tarde até ao inicio da noite. 

temperaturas: 9.1ºC »» 23.8ºC 

atuais: 

céu limpo, sem vento e sigo com uns agradaveis 16.0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mai 2013 às 22:45)

Boas,dia de mais sol e menos nuvens,subida na temperatura,com 17.8ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 12.2ºC / 27.3ºC.


----------



## Z13 (23 Mai 2013 às 10:13)

Bom dia,

mais uma manhã fresca e solarenga pelo nordeste. *13,8ºC* actuais, depois de uma mínima de 5,4ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Mai 2013 às 12:50)

Boas 
por aqui a manha foi de ceu limpo... sigo com 22C, vento fraco 8kmh segundo o accuweather...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mai 2013 às 15:55)

Boas,mais um vez com céu limpo pela manhã e muitas nuvens pela tarde ,ambiente na rua vai ficando quentinho ,com 27.1ºC  e vento fraco.


----------



## jonyyy (23 Mai 2013 às 21:15)

Boas

Dia bom por aqui céu com poucas nuvens, vento fraco e temperaturas entre os 7ºC e os 20ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mai 2013 às 21:56)

Boas,a tarde foi de nuvens e sol e ,neste momento ainda algumas nuvens ,com 20.2ºC e uma ligeira brisa,

Dados de hoje 11.7ºC / 28.7ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Mai 2013 às 22:16)

boas

por aqui a tarde foi de céu pouco nublado, com vento fraco. 

temperaturas: 10.0ºC  »» 26.4ºC 

atuais: 

ceu limpo corre sem vento e sigo com uns agradaveis 17.7ºC


----------



## Z13 (24 Mai 2013 às 09:56)

Bom dia,
em perspectiva de mais um dia quente de primavera, seguimos com céu limpo e *13,2ºC* depois de uma mínima de 5,7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mai 2013 às 15:01)

Boas ,hoje mais sol e menos nuvens,na rua o ambiente ,com 27.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## invent (24 Mai 2013 às 17:43)

Por Viseu, está um belo dia, vento ligeiro com céu limpo, 26ºC de momento.


----------



## Z13 (24 Mai 2013 às 18:10)

Bastante calor e céu limpo com *22,7ºC* depois de uma máxima de 23,3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mai 2013 às 22:11)

Boas,tarde com algumas nuvens e muito sol,ambiente de tarde deu para ,com 20.9ºC .

Dados de hoje 14.6ºC / 29.0ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Mai 2013 às 22:57)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo, com algumas nuvens na serra. o vento soprou fraco ao meio da tarde. 

temperaturas: 12.0ºC  »»  26.1ºC 

atuais:  

céu limpo sem vento e sigo com


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mai 2013 às 16:42)

Boas ,mais um dia cheio de sol com algumas nuvens,na rua ambiente ,com 28.3ºC e algum vento de SW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mai 2013 às 20:26)

Boas,tarde muito sol e o vento aumentar ao fim da tarde,com 21,7ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.3ºC / 28.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mai 2013 às 22:03)

Hoje vai correndo alguma brisa...sabe bem ,com 19.1ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Mai 2013 às 11:03)

Bom dia, nevoeiro alto, 

*Temp. 15.8ºC
HR 60%
Pressão 1019 hPa
Vento 5.0km de N*


----------



## MSantos (26 Mai 2013 às 12:07)

Boas!

Mais um agradável dia de sol em Bragança, neste momento algumas nuvens altas e 18,6ºC na estação da ESA-IPB.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mai 2013 às 15:32)

Boas,ambiente  na rua hoje mais fresco ,pela manhã ainda foi de céu limpo para estar nublado neste momento,com 20.5ºC e algum vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mai 2013 às 21:10)

Boas,voltamos há brisa forte ,dia cá dos meus....fresco ,com 12.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.4ºC / 23.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mai 2013 às 22:06)

Vai refrescando com 11.1ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Mai 2013 às 12:53)

boas

por aqui a manha, foi marcada por ceu nublado, vento fraco... sigo com 12.C e com 23kmh segundo accuweather...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mai 2013 às 14:07)

Boas ,mais um dia de brisa forte...fresco,muito bom ,algumas nuvens baixas e muito sol,com 19.5ºC.


----------



## MSantos (27 Mai 2013 às 15:31)

Boa tarde!

Dia ventoso e de sol em Bragança, por agora 18ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mai 2013 às 18:34)

Boas,por aqui continua a boa brisa ,com um céu quase limpo,com 19.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.9ºC / 21.1ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Mai 2013 às 20:43)

boas

por aqui a tarde foi de céu nublado, com o vento moderado.  

temperaturas:   9.7ºC  »» 16.8ºC 

atuais: 

ceu muito nublado vento fraco (15kmh de W accuweather) e sigo com 14.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mai 2013 às 21:42)

Vai refrescando lá fora ,com 13.4ºC.


----------



## jonyyy (27 Mai 2013 às 22:57)

Boas 

Dia de sol por aqui, mas bastante fresco, com vento forte de NO.
Temperaturas entre os 4.5ºC e os 13ºC

Por agora céu com algumas nuvens e 7ºC


----------



## Z13 (28 Mai 2013 às 11:24)

Por Bragança confirmo a sensação de frio devido ao muito vento e aos *11,2ºC*.

A mínima desta manhã foi de 6,3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mai 2013 às 13:14)

Boas ,mais um dia de sol e algumas nuvens,ambiente na rua bem bom...fresco ,com 18.9ºC do melhor .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mai 2013 às 14:31)

Boas ,a brisa continua do melhor e o ambiente na rua ,com 19.8ºC.


----------



## Z13 (28 Mai 2013 às 15:49)

Por aqui o céu vai oscilando entre o coberto e o descoberto e a temperatura vai estabilizando pelos *12,7ºC*.

O vento continua com bastante intensidade...


----------



## MSantos (28 Mai 2013 às 15:56)

Z13 disse:


> Por aqui o céu vai oscilando entre o coberto e o descoberto e a temperatura vai estabilizando pelos *12,7ºC*.
> 
> O vento continua com bastante intensidade...



Chiça que está frio, apesar do sol a temperatura não consegue passar dos 14ºC hoje em Bragança, nem parece Maio.

Neste mês de Maio a convecção não quer nada connosco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mai 2013 às 19:24)

Boas,a brisa de NW continua forte com um céu limpo,com 15.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 10.0ºC / 20.1ºC.


----------



## jonyyy (28 Mai 2013 às 20:38)

Boas

Mais um dia fresco por aqui, pela manha ainda houve alguns chuviscos, mas depois reinou o sol. Bastante vento de NO, mas não tão intenso como ontem
Temperaturas a variar entre os 5.5ºC de mínima, e os 12ºC de máxima.


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Mai 2013 às 21:44)

boas

por aqui o dia de ceu geralmente nublado, mas acordei com tudo molhado. de tarde qum se fez sentir foi o vento que soprou moderado a forte. 

atualmente esta tudo mais calmo, com céu nublado, vento fraco e sigo com 11.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mai 2013 às 22:45)

Boas,noite fresquinha ,com 10.6ºC.


----------



## pedrofreak (29 Mai 2013 às 10:38)

Esta muito frio


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mai 2013 às 10:54)

Bom dia .

Hoje mais nuvens e ainda com pouco sol,com 15.4ºC e vento de WNW.


----------



## MSantos (29 Mai 2013 às 11:45)

Bom dia!

Manhã de céu muito nublado em Bragança mas sem precipitação até ao momento, a temperatura está nos 11ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Mai 2013 às 12:50)

Boas 
por aqui a manha foi de ceu muito nublado, tem chuviscado. mas nao Ã© grande chuva... segundo o accuweather, vento fraco 27kmh e 13C...


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Mai 2013 às 15:00)

Hoje às 12h40 apanhei 9,0ºC na Guarda, a sair da A23.

Mas o valor mais baixo que consegui fotografar foi este , nas imediações.





Por aqui mais a norte em terras de transmontanos 13,6ºC e muitas nuvens.


----------



## Serra do Açor (29 Mai 2013 às 18:59)

Boa noite , hoje pela serra apanhei 5º já ontem andou pelos 6º/7º isto aos 1000/1100 mts , sigo com 12.9º.


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Mai 2013 às 21:17)

boas

por aqui a tarde já foi de chuva fraca, e com o vento sempre a acompanhar... 

temperaturas:  8.9ºC  »»  16.1ºC

atuais:  chove fraco, vento fraco e sigo com 12.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mai 2013 às 23:05)

Boas,cheguei a Coimbra com chuva e regressei com chuva,entre as 15/20.30h e pelo caminho sempre a tocar,acabou a serra a 20km de CB ficou seco ,céu encoberto e vento moderado,com 13.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.5ºC / 19.2ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Mai 2013 às 11:09)

Mínima de 6,7ºC .

De momento 14,8ºC e um dia esplendido de sol, comparado com o de Fevereiro de ontem.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mai 2013 às 12:28)

Bom dia .

Voltamos para o céu limpo e muito sol ,vamos lá ver se é desta...que a coisa se compôe,anda para aí muita gente triste ,agora há descanso por uns dias ,com 19.5ºC e a brisa de NW ainda fraca.


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Mai 2013 às 12:32)

Boas

por aqui a manha foi de nevoeiro ate as 9h... depois disso o ceu tem estado nublado, com vento fraco, segundo o accuweather 23kmh, e estao 18C...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mai 2013 às 13:54)

Boas ,continua tudo calmo sobre um céu limpo e a temperatura já oscilar sobre os vinte graus ,com 21.0ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Mai 2013 às 15:11)

Um dia de primavera magnifico, 20,0ºC neste momento e pouco vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mai 2013 às 19:00)

Boas,com os ventos mais calmos lá ajudou a subir a temperatura,uma boa tarde ,tudo limpo e com 23.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.3ºC / 24.1ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Mai 2013 às 20:31)

boas

por aqui a tarde foi quente e de céu pouco nublado, desta vez praticamente sem vento. 

temperaturas:  6.5ºC  »» 21.8ºC 

atuais: 

céu pouco nublado, sem vento e sigo com 17.3ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Mai 2013 às 20:54)

Máxima de 21,3ºC de momento 17,0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mai 2013 às 21:32)

Boas,tudo calmo com 18.4ºC.


----------



## jonyyy (30 Mai 2013 às 22:50)

Boas

Hoje sim foi um dia de primavera, depois de ontem a temperatura máxima aqui por cima se ter ficado pelos 9ºC, hoje já chegou aos 17ºC Com um dia soalheiro e com pouco vento


----------



## MSantos (30 Mai 2013 às 23:59)

Boa noite!

Hoje ao contrario de ontem foi um dia com muito sol em Bragança e com temperaturas mais agradáveis, por agora 9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mai 2013 às 11:25)

Bom dia .

Para os mais friorentos hoje já está prometido mais quentinho ,e cheguei ao fim de Maio sem chegar aos trinta graus...há Maios assim,este foi um deles,também não fez falta nenhuma ,céu limpinho  e vento fraco,com 21.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mai 2013 às 13:04)

Boas ,por aqui não falha o quentinho ,já vai nos 24.4ºC.


----------



## MSantos (31 Mai 2013 às 14:18)

Boa tarde!

Belo dia de sol hoje por terras transmontanas, céu limpo e vento fraco, por agora 23ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mai 2013 às 16:21)

Boas ,muito sol quentinho e com 26.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mai 2013 às 20:26)

Boas,tarde quentinha e ainda continua,para o mês que vêm há mais ,com 23.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.7ºC / 27.1ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Mai 2013 às 21:00)

Mínima de 9,5ºC e máxima de 24,1ºC, um rico dia, agora 19,4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## MSantos (31 Mai 2013 às 21:17)

Boa tarde/noite!

Aqui por Bragança tivemos um bonito dia de sol, por agora 16ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mai 2013 às 22:06)

Boas,por ainda com uns calmos 20.0ºC .


----------

